# Williamtown Airshow 2010



## Florence (Sep 21, 2010)

*Williamtown Airshow 19th September 2010*


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 21, 2010)

VERY nice shots!  I'd donate several organs to scientific research to be able to see a Black Cat....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 21, 2010)

looks like an awesome airshow!!! and I agree about the Cat!


----------



## radial (Sep 21, 2010)

great photos Florence was looking forward to going but could not get there this year


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like it was a great show!! Did you get pics of the heritage flight formations?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent pics mate


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 21, 2010)

Brilliant pictures, what a great day out it must have been.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 21, 2010)

looks a beaut !.

And 3 'Stangs I haven't seen....yet.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice!  I miss seeing F-111s


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent photos; thanks for posting them.
Derek


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a great airshow. Glad you guys had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2010)

Lots of great photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2010)

Good shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent shots Florence!!!!! Looks like it was quite a show. I liked the Black Cat A LOT!!!!


----------



## Florence (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad you blokes like my amatuer photography. It was a good day and a great show. 
Here is some amatuer video of the Heritage Flight Formation that Wildcat asked about.


----------



## Florence (Sep 21, 2010)

This show was a farewell to the F111. Here are a couple of 60 second flyby clips if you are interested.


----------

